# állandó időhiány



## Sósperec007 (2008 November 11)

Sziasztok itt is üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Sósperec007 (2008 November 11)

Egyszer nagyon régen, beszélgettem egyik barátnőmmel,hogy mennyire depis a hangulatom .Azt mondta:gondold azt,hogy ez életd utolsó napja,és próbáld meg ugy leélni hogy az jó legyen.Becsuktam a szememet,és elképzeltem magam:-hosszu szőke hajam lobog a szélben,és csak rohangálok,hogy jajj még ezt is ,jajj még azt is el kell intéznem,és annyit szaladok,hogy az utca közepén hulla fáradtan esek össze.Azóta szoktam mindig mondani,hogy nincs időm még meghalni sem.


----------



## laci19751 (2008 November 29)

Én is kértem a halált, hogy kérjen időpontot, ha jön mert nem biztos, hogy ráérek.


----------



## eliyxxxa (2008 December 2)

*Hello mindenkinek*

Aszt hiszem a holalnak van a leg tob ideje mert mindenkire ra er.


----------



## Balka71 (2009 Július 17)

Már az lenne a legszebb az életben, ha rohanni sem érnénk rá!


----------



## DevGel (2009 Július 17)

Pár napon belül lejár a WoW előfizetésem, de nincs pénz új gc-re!


----------



## tupija (2009 Augusztus 1)

Az idő relatív. Én csak negatív vagyok.


----------



## Nyussz18 (2009 Augusztus 5)

cijjasztok :]


----------



## Picur. (2009 Augusztus 30)

Szerintem mindenre van időnk, amit igazán szeretnénk.
Csak kérdés, hogy mikor?


----------



## donner1 (2009 Szeptember 4)

Szerintem mindenki tud mindenre időt szakítani, csak akarnia kell.


----------



## susulyka (2009 Szeptember 8)

Egy kedvenc matematika tanárom mondta mindig, hogy egy nap 24 órából áll és még ott van az éjszaka.
Ezúton is puszilom Schönek M. Tanárnőt!


----------



## Kata34 (2009 Szeptember 13)

Ez a mondás ismerős Szakdolgozat leadása előtt hallottam ezt a tanáromtól!
A mondás igaz, de fáradtan az ember nem a legjobb teljesítményt hozza ki magából.


----------



## szutsn (2009 Szeptember 15)

Nekünk a szakközépben is gyakran mondogatták, bár az egy kicsit másképp hangzott:
Ha nem elég a nap 24 órája kelj fel egy órával előbb!


----------



## Stella di Venere (2009 Szeptember 30)

Olykor úgy érzem ha egy nap 48 órából állna is kevés lenne, néha a 24 is sok


----------



## Gyöngyi62 (2009 Október 4)

Sósperec007 írta:


> Sziasztok itt is üdv mindenkinek



Kívánom ne csak állj, hanem hamarosan érd el...Én drukkolok.


----------



## Gyöngyi62 (2009 Október 4)

susulyka írta:


> Egy kedvenc matematika tanárom mondta mindig, hogy egy nap 24 órából áll és még ott van az éjszaka.
> Ezúton is puszilom Schönek M. Tanárnőt!



A számtech tanárom is ezt mondta:mire való az éjszaka?Tanulásra...


----------



## Gyöngyi62 (2009 Október 4)

Kata34 írta:


> Ez a mondás ismerős Szakdolgozat leadása előtt hallottam ezt a tanáromtól!
> A mondás igaz, de fáradtan az ember nem a legjobb teljesítményt hozza ki magából.


Én most tanítások előtt állok, szakdolgozat előtt....kéne azért idő....


----------



## veronika28 (2009 Október 4)

Nekem van Idom boven...ajanlom magam ..segitek..ha tudok


----------



## Katoca20 (2009 Október 29)

Nagyon gyorsan telik az idő.


----------



## Tman (2009 November 3)

Én úgy fogalmaznék, hogy élj úgy hogy a halál sose találjon felkészületlenül.


----------



## alim (2009 November 5)

Az idő és a fizetésem a legkevesebb. Legalábbis most így érzem.


----------



## nefelejcs1 (2009 November 11)

De jók ezek a mondatok

jók ezek a mondatok


----------



## udit1116 (2009 November 16)

Sziasztok. Két pici gyermekem mellett sincs időm sokszor enni sem, mi lesz ha visszamagyek dolgozni


----------



## Kellenifog (2009 November 17)

Mi van akkor ha a halál lesből támad és nem szúrom ki idejében??????


----------



## Luncsi (2009 November 17)

hali üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Tenebrion (2009 November 30)

Nekem nincs időm iskola mellett aludni. Most is a filozófia beadandót írom. Élményszámba megy Thuküdidész művének elemzése hajnali fél 2-kor =D


----------



## zsani maci (2009 December 23)

Sajnos rohanó világban élünk. Tudni kell benn érvényesülnünk.


----------



## diavoletta (2009 December 30)

Ez is érdekes! Mindenre van időnk amire szakitunk időt! De sajnos ha egy nap 48 óra lenne akkor is kevés lenne az idő mindarra amit szeretnénk megélni, megcsinélni, megalkotni.......
Az idő a legnagyobb ellenségünk, hiszen nem élünk örökké!! SAJNOS!!!


----------



## bookfun (2010 Január 13)

Dédim szokta volt mondani: "Kislányom, meghalni sincs időm!"

Sajnos mégis szakított rá még évekkel ezelőtt, de ez már egy másik téma.


----------



## bmonikaa (2010 Január 19)

Gyesen vagyok a fiaimmal, a párom szerint én ráérek sok időm van, de mire reggelizni tudok már az ebédidő is elmúlik. 
De nézzük a dolog jó oldalát: Nem unatkozunk.


----------



## kohema (2010 Január 20)

*azon túl*

hali

én arra lennék kiváncsi hogy meddig megy el az emberiség 
pl 100 200 500 év múlva ha lesz (ha nem lesz 2012-ben)
a nagy bumm.. 
ugyan mit fedeznek fel , orvostudomány biztos feltalálja a 
sejtfiatalitást stb


----------



## mattz0r (2010 Január 21)

na az idő az amiből soha nincs elég. és nem tudom megállítani !!!!!!!!


----------



## eibo (2010 Január 24)

Sziasztok!
Én is folyamatosan az időhiány ellenszerét keresem, de idáig mindhiába  .


----------



## Thommo (2010 Január 24)

én viszont mindig nagyon ráérek és ha 2 percig nem kötöm le magam már unatkozom!


----------



## Thommo (2010 Január 24)

egy tanács: ne hagyd hogy az igazán nem fontos dolgot elrabolják az idődet, gondolj arra hogy mit jelent majd ez a dolog 1 vagy 10 év mulva, és megéri-e rááldozni most az idődet?


----------



## hari004 (2010 Január 28)

Thommo írta:


> egy tanács: ne hagyd hogy az igazán nem fontos dolgot elrabolják az idődet, gondolj arra hogy mit jelent majd ez a dolog 1 vagy 10 év mulva, és megéri-e rááldozni most az idődet?



Csak a nem fontos dolgok teszik lehetővé, hogy a mában élj. Nézni egy hernyót ahogy mászik az ágon; mi lehet annál fontosabb?


----------



## sanyilondon (2010 Február 6)

En mar dolgozom az idogep epitesen..


----------



## Emike00 (2010 Március 4)

Sziasztok! Sajna én is az időhiánnyal küzdök. Hogyan lehet összeegyeztetni a tanulást, a munkát és a családot egyszerre? Ha valakinek már sikerült várom a tippeket.


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Március 4)

Emike00 írta:


> Sziasztok! Sajna én is az időhiánnyal küzdök. Hogyan lehet összeegyeztetni a tanulást, a munkát és a családot egyszerre? Ha valakinek már sikerült várom a tippeket.


Helló!

Csakis rugalmasan!
Munka mellett én is képzésre jártam, családom is van.
Megy ez Neked is, csak hidd el!

Szép napot!


----------



## megapowa (2010 Április 17)

Emike00 Olvass ezoteriás könyveket azokban szoktal lenni ilyen tippek. Főnix szeminárium jut most csak eszembe szerintem ha azt végig hallgatod "mert van hangos könyvben is" akkor biztos kapsz valami tippet.


----------



## Naszvadi (2010 Szeptember 17)

Nincs hová sietni


----------



## teddy619 (2010 November 23)

Katonáéknál azt mondták:
A nap áll 24 órából és egy kommunista éjszakából, amit nem muszáj alvással tölteni.


----------



## nessiefuture (2011 Február 2)

Akarat?Igen....ez a legnehezebb számomra..

És a célvesztés...


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Ha lenne időm elvolvasnék minden scifi és fantasy könyvet ami csak létezik


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## matyixi (2012 Február 10)

Nem tudom, hogy melyik kezembe harapjak...


----------



## versuccerai (2012 Február 12)

A jó időbeosztás a legnehezebb. Sajnos magamon is tapasztalom, hogy rengeteget ülök a gép előtt, és haszontalan dolgok olvasásával, nézegetésével rengeteg értékes időm vész el.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

A Főnix szeminárium hanganyagát hol találhatom? Ami megvan, abban idegesítő ugrálások vannak a meditációs részben.


----------



## GadMar (2012 Szeptember 7)

Én is ebben szenvedek.


----------



## alive (2012 Szeptember 7)

Nem kell rohanni ,mert nem bírsz majd fékezni és nincs megállás


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Az állandó időhiány érzetének generálása, fenntartása korunk "remek"
vívmánya.

Jól lehet vele stresszes állapotot előidézni, hogy a csóró emberke eleve szerencsétlennek érezze magát.

Vegyük csak a naponta belénk sulykolt szöveget: nincs idő erre, nincs idő arra, nincs idő a fejfájásra!
/Anno valamikor azt tanították, hogy olyan betegség nincs, hogy fejfájás, hanem valami 
más okozhatja, amit ki kell vizsgálni, nem dilibogyókat szedni tonna számra !/

Idő mindenre van, amire akarunk időt szánni !
Ma az egészséges életmódra nincs idő.

Talán ki kellene húzni a TV-t, a számitógépet, kimenni valamerre és beszélgetni, ahogy eleink tették.
Azonnal lenne idő rengeteg mindenre


----------



## Attila Prohászka (2012 Szeptember 17)

Nem biztos.


----------



## Attila Prohászka (2012 Szeptember 17)

Semmi sem biztos.


----------



## Attila Prohászka (2012 Szeptember 17)

Csak a halál biztos.


----------



## Attila Prohászka (2012 Szeptember 17)

Érdekes ez a fórum bolondokháza címmel.


----------



## dacsa (2012 Szeptember 20)

Én nagyon sok mindent szeretnék, és egyre kevesebb az időm rá, ahogy halad az idő


----------



## john730429 (2012 December 10)




----------



## nanif (2013 Január 8)

bizony csak akarni kell! azért nem mindig egyszerű..


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

remélem nekem sok időm lesz még


----------



## gyrede (2013 Február 9)

Idő


----------



## KatiCa895 (2013 Március 20)

Az a baj, hogy az ember mindenféle fölösleges dologgal elszúrja az idejét, és csak este jön rá, hogy egész nap semmit sem csinált....


----------



## Anita Malden (2013 Március 22)

Sziasztok!

Nekem általában már reggel megvan a listám fejben, hogy mi mindent kell ("muszáj-muszáj-muszáj") aznap elintéznem. Valószínűleg a nevelésem miatt is hajlamos vagyok elhinni/bemagyarázni magamnak, hogy akkor jó/hasznos/értékes egy nap, ha elintézek vagy megoldok valamit, és minél többet, annál jobb. A nap folyamán pedig rendre kiderül, hogy a dolgok nem olyan egyszerűek, mint gondoltam, több időt, türelmet vagy utánajárást igényelnek, néha felesleges köröket is - és az elintéznivalók nagy része nem úgy vagy nem akkor sikerül, ahogy a terveim szerint kellett volna. (A hivatalban nagyobb a sor, kisebb sor esetén viszont átirányítanak máshova, ahol nagyobb, a lángos tészta nem kel meg, a kilincs beragad és a fürdő megközelíthetetlen lesz, az autó ablaktörlője nem töröl egyáltalán, a kutya pedig megint leverte/kiásta/félig megette anyám virágját/a kerti tulipánt/a papucsomat stb.) És vagy a. ezen még jobban felhúzom magam, vagy b. útközben rájövök, hogy igazából semmilyen komoly baj nem történt, sőt, megtapasztaltam egy csomó mindent, amiből kicsit tanultam is. A férjem szerencsére pontosan tudja, hogy mikor van szükségem arra az egy mondatra, hogy "A mai nap ajándék". Neki el is hiszem. Mert lehet, hogy egy hét, egy hónap vagy év múlva pont ez, a mai nap fog hiányozni.
Hogy az időhiány nem-, szerep- vagy életkorfüggő, azt nem tudom.
De abban biztos vagyok, hogy néha jó tudatosan beiktatni egy kis semmittevést, egy kis luxust (buborékos-habos fürdőt, olvasást, filmnézést, csak-úgy-sétát). 
A.M.


----------



## Krisztina1967 (2013 Március 23)

Én úgy élek, hogy a múltat a fiókba zárom, a jövőt Istenre bízom, amit nem tudok pillanatnyilag elintézni zsebre teszem, ami marad arra pedig nyugodtan van időm. Nem aggódok, nem kapkodok, valamikor én is azt tettem, nem érte meg.


----------



## George Sand (2013 Április 1)

*ideje csak az Időnek van...*

[video=youtube;qGmd99R2FeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGmd99R2FeM[/video]

ld: http://biblia.biblia.hu/read.php?t=1&b=21&c=3&v=1&vs=1.5


----------



## kaktusz1990 (2014 Július 19)

az embernek arra van ideje, amire időt szakít


----------



## Csesznekyné Ági (2018 Február 22)

Élj a most-nak és mindenre lesz időd!


----------



## Marissa111 (2019 Február 1)

Az élet nagyon rövid, alvásra is sajnálom.


----------

